# Solved: IE8 Removal



## Pinaar (Aug 31, 2006)

I have recently downloaded and installed IE8 and since doing so everything seems to be running slow, I have heard rumours that IE8 is causing more than a few problems. Is this so and if this is the problem how do I go about removing IE8 and going back to IE7 or Firefox.


----------



## VistaRookie (Apr 26, 2008)

Some people are having problems, others are not.
So it depends on what you decide. If you want to
uninstall, here are the directions:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/957700


----------



## Pinaar (Aug 31, 2006)

ok done that, all seems fine. Thank you for your time.


----------



## VistaRookie (Apr 26, 2008)

Glad to help.


----------



## aplayerin (Mar 15, 2007)

the microsoft article did not work for me but an internet explorer 8 removal tool at the following website worked great for me http://foundsolutions.webs.com/


----------



## VistaRookie (Apr 26, 2008)

How did you miss the removal tool at the Microsoft site?


----------

